# Jumeirah Lake Tower Question



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Anyone live there than can advise on which buildings are close to park for dog walking ease?


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eamon said:


> Anyone live there than can advise on which buildings are close to park for dog walking ease?


which park?

they have converted the lake in front of us, O cluster into a huge park but its not ready yet?

most buildings have a grassier area for animals to play


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Brav0 said:


> which park?
> 
> they have converted the lake in front of us, O cluster into a huge park but its not ready yet?
> 
> most buildings have a grassier area for animals to play


Hey Bravo..thanks. Yes the park will be ready soon I guess? How is traffic?
What building are you in, so I can look on map


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eamon said:


> Hey Bravo..thanks. Yes the park will be ready soon I guess? How is traffic?
> What building are you in, so I can look on map


they've been building it since we moved in, in May

Traffic is bad especially now they have removed the roundabout 

I am in o2 residence, o cluster


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Brav0 said:


> they've been building it since we moved in, in May
> 
> Traffic is bad especially now they have removed the roundabout
> 
> I am in o2 residence, o cluster


Cheers mate. I was hoping the traffic had improved. I guess it depends on when you leave for work. Im on the road by 8...how would that work?


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think dogs are allowed in the parks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

gronk said:


> I don't think dogs are allowed in the parks


They aren't but you can walk them around the lake on the inside.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

traffic is bad. i leave at 7.30 and its starting to build up. Where they have removed the roundabout, there is now 2 lanes which feed:
- the spur to the south side of JLT
- the slipway on to SZR
- the spur to north side of JLT i.e. where I live

I dont know if that will change as they are still working on that area of the road 

I read a post on here last week it took someone 1 hour to get from Carrefour (just as you enter the one way system from SZR) to my building!

Our building is good as it looks right over the new park area (the oval area) and the basketball court but as mentioned above if you cant take your dog you could look at any building as they all have a small grass area for pets (on a lead)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're on the other side of the central road you'll be fine, i.e. Clusters E, F, G and H. They'll have a pedestrian bridge across to the park soon enough, you're close to the best selection of restaurants and the Metro station and you can walk around the lake too. Traffic is fine, I'm in my office in Cluster E for 8am and there's anbsolutely no hold ups. Same as when I leave at 5pm, you're straight onto the parallel road at the back, and into the tunnel that goes directly to SZR.


----------

